# Anyone experimenting with OpenAFS-1.5.x?

## depontius

Is anyone out in Gentoo-land fiddling with OpenAFS-1.5.x?

One of its features beyond OpenAFS-1.4.x is disconnected operation, which sounds really nifty for a laptop.  I started looking into this the other day and found "net-fs/openafs-1.5.34" was the newest experimental version, which is over a year old.  (The ebuild is dated Dec 26, 2008, and the tarball at OpenAFS.org is dated back to March 2008.)  So I made a local ebuild of openafs-1.5.69, (the latest) enabled disconnected mode, and built it.  Unfortunately it segfaulted immediately on startup, though it appears that the kernel module did load OK.  I'm not sure where to go from here, because I haven't done a lot of this type of debug, let alone on a filesystem daemon.

Along that line, some time back a generic filesystem cache made it into the kernel, and I'm under the impression that it was targeted toward NFSV4 and AFS, though that wasn't meant to forbid other networking filesystems from using it.  I also saw something about getting the in-kernel afs module up-to-snuff, since as far as I know in the whole time I've been using afs, you NEVER turn on the in-kernel module.

Anyone out there know more about this stuff?

----------

## depontius

(bump)

Incidentally, it's now up to openafs-1.5.71 - I haven't gotten around to tweaking my ebuild yet to try it.

I've put inquiries here and a couple of internal locations at my employer - no response anywhere.  I'd think this would be sought after for laptop operation in any AFS shop.[/post]

----------

## depontius

I can get openafs-1.5.71 built and installed.  It starts, unlike the earlier try, and sometimes I've been able to klog and get a token.  But so far it has not mounted /afs.  There appear to be options to get more chatter out, but they didn't work for me.  I'm back to 1.4.12_pre2, for now.

----------

